# Experience with Humanity Family Sleeper



## 1stbabe39single (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm a first-time, single mom, planning to share my bed with my newborn due late March. I have read a lot on safe co-sleeping so I feel like I know what kind of arrangements I need to make, like only sleeping with a sheet, and one pillow for me; probably placing my mattress on the floor, etc.; and I am wondering about whether anyone has used the Humanity brand family sleeper and what they think of it or when I need to have it by (3 mos?).

Thanks!


----------



## Wedemire (Apr 23, 2013)

I love mine - using it now with baby #2 . There's certainly other combination of products that could be used probably for cheaper but I've always really appreciated how easy and portable it is for traveling. I've used it from the start to catch leaking milk and the occasional diaper leak.


----------



## 1stbabe39single (Dec 13, 2015)

Wedemire said:


> I love mine - using it now with baby #2 . There's certainly other combination of products that could be used probably for cheaper but I've always really appreciated how easy and portable it is for traveling. I've used it from the start to catch leaking milk and the occasional diaper leak.


Thank you for your reply! It's portable? I figured with the bolster it was something I was going to only be using on my bed and that I'd have to improvise when at the grandparents, etc. (They live across country, so it's a flight to get there).


----------



## Wedemire (Apr 23, 2013)

Never took it on a plane, only road trips but the bolster can be squished and folded a bit. I don't think it would be small enough to carry on.


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

First, I'm glad people have loved that, however, it's pretty clear that other solutions would be more convenient and more portable.

New babies don't move around enough to be worth taking up bed space with something that huge. And I can't imagine how hard it would be to get out of bed without waking the baby if you had someone on your other side (so more of a thought for if you have a second kid). If you're really worried about a rolling baby I'd use a pool noodle under the covers at first and order the huge thing later if you find that increasing mobility really calls for it.

For wetness protection, that looks incredibly hard to even remove from the bed. Instead, I'd get 3-4 washable incontinence mattress pads. Something relatively small like 3'x2' is plenty to cover both your potential leaks and the baby's potential leaks. Because the pad is so small, it's super easy to change out and will fit right into the diaper laundry and doesn't need any special washing. With my daughter, I was able to even change it out without even getting all the way out of bed. Even if you get the family sleeper, it'd be worth having the mattress pads to protect the sleeper. They'd also work well under a potty-learning toddler or a not quite full time on nights preschooler.


----------



## 1stbabe39single (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey, thanks for your feedback. I agree and am not thinking it's at all necessary for the newborn stage. The reviewers on Amazon say it's actually really easy to clean ... but I agree, having pads to use in conjunction with if not on their own is the way to go. Perhaps if my mattress is on the floor, I don't have to feel too concerned about falls once the baby is moving around a lot anyway.

Interesting you suggest 3x2 pads because my sister (who has 4) really steered me away from the smaller non-toxic pads I'd researched (but, they're smaller at 15"x33") because she felt they wouldn't really catch spills as effectively.


----------

